# Solved: OpenOffice icon



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

OpenOffice alias in dock changes to a zip icon after boot up. It comes up with first open box but it is not the first time it has opened.


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Seems like the installer has been placed on the dock and not the actual program. Simply click and drag it off the dock and onto the desktop, it will disappear into a poof of smoke. 

Now go into your applications folder and find open office and launch it, while its running click and hold on the icon on your dock and select "options - keep in dock" 

You can also prevent it from trying to start at startup by going to system preferences, users & groups, select log in items and delete everything except itunes helper.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you that has solved it.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to say it has happened again.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Now the OpenOffice icon in the dock changes to a zip icon every time I boot up. When I click it ibrings up the dreaded box (see above) thinking it is the first time of opening but of course it is not.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

The OpenOffice icon in the dock changes to a zip icon every time I boot up. When I click it brings up the dreaded box (see attachment) thinking it is the first time of opening but of course it is not.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So is there a correlation between when this happens and recently installing an OpenOffice update?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic. You can use the 'Mark Unsolved' button.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

No not really as I have uninstalled and reinstalled but with no joy.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> No not really as I have uninstalled and reinstalled but with no joy.


Not sure what else to say.
It really sounds like some kind of issue where the openoffice is installed on a mounted disk image and not really on your hard drive. (If it was strictly that though, you'd see the problem every reboot)

Can you post the output from this command using /Applications/Terminal:

```
ls -l /Applications/Open*
```
The only other option I would suggest would be trying NeoOffice instead. Basic same code base but uses better, more native OS X services.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Result of Terminal below:

Last login: Thu Dec 6 12:11:00 on console
You have mail.
Anthony-Burtons-Mac-mini:~ anthonyburton$ ls -l /Applications/Open*
total 0
[email protected] 13 anthonyburton admin 442 13 Aug 11:50 Contents
Anthony-Burtons-Mac-mini:~ anthonyburton$


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmmm, that doesn't look right. Can you post the output of the 2 commands instead:

```
ls -l /Applications/ | grep OpenOffice.org
ls -l ~/Applications/ | grep OpenOffice.org
```


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is the answer to your 2 commands:

Last login: Fri Dec 7 15:51:45 on ttys000
You have mail.
Anthony-Burtons-Mac-mini:~ anthonyburton$ ls -l /Applications/ | grep OpenOffice.org
[email protected] 3 anthonyburton admin 102 13 Aug 11:49 OpenOffice.org.app
Anthony-Burtons-Mac-mini:~ anthonyburton$ ls -l -/Applications/ | grep OpenOffice.org
ls: illegal option -- /
usage: ls [-ABCFGHLOPRSTUWabcdefghiklmnopqrstuwx1] [file ...]
Anthony-Burtons-Mac-mini:~ anthonyburton$


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The second command was a tilde character, not a hyphen. (Don't need though, first command was enough)

When you post output if you can put them between code tags it would help.

To do that you put code before the lines, and /code after. Make sure those code words have square brackets around them.[ ] (I can't post complete sample as it will interpret as a code block.

From your output, looks like it's installed correctly with the right permissions.

Last thing, can you hold the command key and then click the OpenOffice icon in the Dock.
The Finder should open, what directory does it open to?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry cannot understand the following instructions:

When you post output if you can put them between code tags it would help.

To do that you put code before the lines, and /code after. Make sure those code words have square brackets around them.[ ] (I can't post complete sample as it will interpret as a code block.

From your output, looks like it's installed correctly with the right permissions.

When I command/click the icon in the dock it opens the folder the file is in and highlights the file name.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> Sorry cannot understand the following instructions:
> 
> When you post output if you can put them between code tags it would help.
> 
> To do that you put code before the lines, and /code after. Make sure those code words have square brackets around them.[ ] (I can't post complete sample as it will interpret as a code block.


So for output like from any Terminal command, you do this:












livefortoday6491 said:


> When I command/click the icon in the dock it opens the folder the file is in and highlights the file name.


Yes that is what we wanted. The important part was the second half of the sentence: "What directory/folder is it in?"

If you hold the command key and click the title in the title bar of that Finder window, it will show you the full path.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am still baffled about Terminal commands


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I am still baffled about Terminal commands


If you can provide more detail in your responses it would help.

You seem to be running the Terminal commands just fine. The issue is the output from them that you post is really hard to read because it looses the spacing used in Terminal.

The solution is to put those special code keywords around the output. If you look at the graphic I posted it's as simple as putting those two keywords around your output.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay I follow your comments now. So where do we go from now.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

> If you hold the command key and click the title in the title bar of that Finder window, it will show you the full path.


When you do that you should get something like this:









We need to verify that the OpenOffice icon in the Dock is referrring to the OpenOffice program installed in /Applications and not somewhere else.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes the path does lead to the folder containing the OpenOffice file the alias in the dock opens.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> Yes the path does lead to the folder containing the OpenOffice file the alias in the dock opens.


Yes, it has to.

I need to know where that is exactly. Not all apps are installed in /Applications and hence trying to determine if the dock if referencing the proper location.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is the only way I can show you. See attached.
It reads Mac HD > Users > Home > Documents > Accounts > Accounts 2012 > Accounts December 2012.ods


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

From that output, it looks like you have moved a reference to a specific file into the Dock, not the OpenOffice app.
(It's an OpenOffice document, so OpenOffice still will open)

1) Drag that icon out of the Dock. (It's not deleting the file, just removing the reference)
2) Open Finder, select Applications in the left side panel.
3) Now find OpenOffice icon in this folder, click and drag it into the Dock.

You now should have a proper Dock icon that launches OpenOffice.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

That is okay but it was the alias icon, of the file, I use, that I put in the Dock which changes to a zip icon.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> That is okay but it was the alias icon, of the file, I use, that I put in the Dock which changes to a zip icon.


I not exactly sure what you are saying.

You made an alias to that OpenOffice document (Accounts December 2012.ods), and dragged that into the Dock?

I understand the zip icon problem, but these intermediate steps, like knowing it isn't really the OpenOffice app that is in the Dock make a difference in trying to find the issue.

It sounds like there is a file association issue between OpenOffice document files and the unarchive utility.

If you go to this file in Finder: Mac HD > Users > Home > Documents > Accounts > Accounts 2012 > Accounts December 2012.ods
Right click or command click on the file and pick Get Info from the menu
Click the triangle next to Open With

What apps are listed?

On OS X 10.8 there is a pull down you need to select too see them all, your version of OS X may be slightly different.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have changed to NeoOffice but on your suggestion but I still get the same problem. I have done as you ask and the drop down menu only displays NeoOffice.app and others....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> I have changed to NeoOffice but on your suggestion but I still get the same problem. I have done as you ask and the drop down menu only displays NeoOffice.app and others....


So you dragged the new NeoOffice app icon into the dock, or you mean the old one is still a zip icon?

1) If you command click an openoffice file (.ods) and select open with, choose Neooffice and clock the always use option, does the icon change?

2) Can you create a new temporary user account and see if you can reproduce the same problem in that account.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

No it does not change anything.
I tried another account name but it does not give me access to Documents so cannot test it.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

livefortoday6491 said:


> No it does not change anything.
> I tried another account name but it does not give me access to Documents so cannot test it.


So you are still linking directly to the document and not the application? Is this what you want?

Is this file on an external HD?

I just noticed this:


> Mac HD > Users > Home > Documents > Accounts > Accounts 2012 > Accounts December 2012.ods


Did you manually substitute Home for your username?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes it is an alias the the document.
*Did you manually substitute Home for your username? *I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You said the path to the file was


> Mac HD > Users > Home > Documents > Accounts > Accounts 2012 > Accounts December 2012.ods


That is not the standard location for user accounts on OS X.
Either your username is Home, or you removed your real username and added that.


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

Current user is Anthony Burton Amin and in the side bar is Anthony Burton preceded by an icon shaped like a house. You say "*That is not the standard location for user accounts on OS* *X*", so what is please?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Forget that.

In post #23 you wrote it wrong.
(The picture shows it right. - Mac HD > Users > anthonyburton > Documents > Accounts > Accounts 2012 > Accounts December 2012.ods)

You never answered my questions from post #30.

1) Do you want the alias to the document for a specific reason, or you just want it to OpenOffice?

2) Is it on external HD. (know answer already from other post)

Did you make the alias manually and than drag it to the Dock, or did you just drag the "Accounts December 2012.ods" file directly to the Dock?

Is the icon on the right side of the Dock near the Trash can or the left side of the Dock near other Applications?


----------



## livefortoday6491 (Apr 25, 2009)

I want the alias to open the document not the app. No it is not on an external HD. I dragged the icon of the file to the dock rather that make an icon, maybe this is wrong? The icon is on the trash side of the dock.


----------

